# i386, i686, athlon



## csross (Sep 2, 2004)

When I want to download software on a RH linux box, there are often many versions to choose from. Each is distinguished by i386, i586 or i686.

[root] uname -a
Linux server.company.com 2.4.20-6 #1 Thu Feb 27 10:01:19 EST 2003 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux

Which installation should I choose based on the information from the 
uname -a. If there isn't an athlon installation but there is a 686 and 386, which do you choose and what could be the problems if its the wrong one.


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

Athlons & Durons are 686.

I don't know what would happen if you installed a 386 RPM.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Nothing. It'd just run slower (slightly). The only diffrence between an i386 and i686 is a minor amount of opimization between the two.


----------

